# Wer wei?, wo zum Download XRumer 5,0 Palladium?



## Lyagushkka (6. September 2009)

Wer wei?, wo zum Download XRumer 5,0 Palladium? 
Hilfe, bitte. Alle empfehlen dieses Programm, um effektiv werben im Internet, das ist das beste Programm!


----------



## Rethelion (6. September 2009)

Lyagushkka schrieb:


> Wer wei?, wo zum Download XRumer 5,0 Palladium?
> Hilfe, bitte. Alle empfehlen dieses Programm, um effektiv werben im Internet, das ist das beste Programm!



Ich meld das mal wegen SPAM; googelt mal Download XRumer 5,0 Palladium, dann seht ihr was ich meine...


----------



## spectrumizer (6. September 2009)

LoL. Scheint Eigenwerbungsmasche der Firma zu sein.


----------



## llviktorj (7. September 2009)

Lyagushkka schrieb:


> Wer wei?, wo zum Download XRumer 5,0 Palladium?
> Hilfe, bitte. Alle empfehlen dieses Programm, um effektiv werben im Internet, das ist das beste Programm!




Foren Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

